# Hannah, one year later.



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

When I take the dogs out, I try to take them all, so there are none left out. Today, however, I felt it appropriate for Hannah and I to spend the day together alone. It marks one exactly one year since I picked her up in Laporte, Texas, and it is a special day. I was introduced to Hannah through Urgent, as a number of boardmembers were desperately working to get her out of a high-kill shelter in Laporte. One look, and I was smitten by her lovely face showing through the shelter fence, and I know we could not let her slip through the cracks. However, after much prodding by well meaning friends that I would be wasting my money by traveling so far for a dog, when there were so many close by that needed good homes, I very nearly gave up, after all, they said, a rescue will take her in. But the rescues were full, and one by one, they turned her away. But I decided to press on, and the day I arranged for Hannah to be pulled and boarded in a vet clinic, 12 unfotunate dogs were scheduled to be euthanized, and Hannah's number was up, I was later told by the ACO in charge. So, for 2 weeks, the poor staff at the Animal clinic of Laporte had to put up with my daily phone calls, checking up on Hannah, as I waited for the day I would board the airline to go pick her up. I can still remember my emotions running wild as I sat on the Continental jet on my way that rainy night as we left Anchorage for Texas. My mind was going warp 9, and coupled with excitment, and adrenaline, I was a nervous wreck. Would we click, would we clash? Forever and a year later, or more like 11 hours, we finally landed in Houston, where I picked up my rental car to make the 35 mile drive to Laporte. As I drove into the clinic parking lot, I remember an odd calm settling over me, as I thought, this is it. I introduced myself to the staff, and was me with the excited"WOW! Your the guy from Alaska!" as they scrambled to get paperwork, and health certificates, and one lady went to get Hannah. When they emerged, I remebemer my eyes nearly popped out. Hannah was stunning, the shelter photo had done her no justice. Rescue photos often show sad, woebegone dogs who have given up hope of finding a good home. For Hannah, this was not true, she had not given up hope, in fact, she was wildly enthusiastic for anybody who would have her. As I led the young very hyperactive dog to my car, I wondered, will a crate hold her on our trip back? Our first night in the Houston Red Roof Inn, Hannah was a bundle of nerves, and I was exhausted. But, in the next 12 hours while we slept and silently bonded, a magical transformation took place. Where there was a heavily panting salivating dog the night before, was now a quiet, calm collected Hannah. I had to wonder, does she know? We played tourist for the next 2 days in Houston, until Monday the 11th, when we headed back to Alaska. All the way, I wondered to myself, will the flight home end the magic, and would I find a terrified Hannah at the other end? As the kennel came through the oversize door, she was quietly preening herself, and then the sudden sparkle in her eyes when she saw me. So, I thought it appropriate to take our Littleone out on a little date of sorts, and go for a nice walk, and stop by the McDonalds for some chicken tenders, and just hang out togther. I just want to thank the boardmembers who helped make this year possible, and last but not least, here are some photos.

The photo that started it all.










Her home for 2 weeks.










Right after picking her up.










Our first night together.










Next morning in the hotel.










Arrival back in Alaska.










And, one year later....




























Enjoy!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

wishing you many many more 'gotcha' days!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ohhhhhhhhh Richard, how sweet! Hannah's story made me choke up. I could feel your excitement, nervousness, and joy. I love how you documented this with photos-- you really are gifted as a storyteller and a photographer!







Hannah is the luckiest dog ever! Ok, including Sable, Jazzy, Perle..







Congratulations to both you and Hannah on one year together! Thank you for saving her!!


----------



## jericksonjn (May 19, 2008)

Wow, has it been a year already? Wow, Hannah gets prettier every day!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Richard she looks so good!!!! Lucky Hannah!!!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, it seems like just yesterday when I read about your going to get her...time sure does fly by!! I'm so very happy for the two of you and wish you many, many happy years together.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

She is very beautiful! What a great story..looks like you all were meant to be







Happy Gotcha day!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

What a beautiful story! Hannah is gorgeous!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

One of the people I want to thank, because she was instrumental in this adoption, is Cathy(2dogcrew), but there were so many others as well.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

I think that the way she is looking at you in that last picture says everything. Hope you had a great gotcha day Hannah.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

cool story with a very happy ending,


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

to Hannah and you! Happy 1 year!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

Pretty Girl!!!


----------

